
Do jobs that require college, require college? - jeffreyrogers
https://devinhelton.com/college-required
======
blueridge
I'd highly recommend reading Deschooling Society by Ivan Illich:

“Schools are designed on the assumption that there is a secret to everything
in life; that the quality of life depends on knowing that secret; that secrets
can be known only in orderly successions; and that only teachers can properly
reveal these secrets. An individual with a schooled mind conceives of the
world as a pyramid of classified packages accessible only to those who carry
the proper tags.”

“Many students, especially those who are poor, intuitively know what the
schools do for them. They school them to confuse process and substance. Once
these become blurred, a new logic is assumed: the more treatment there is, the
better are the results; or, escalation leads to success. The pupil is thereby
"schooled" to confuse teaching with learning, grade advancement with
education, a diploma with competence, and fluency with the ability to say
something new. His imagination is "schooled" to accept service in place of
value.”

“Most learning is not the result of instruction. It is rather the result of
unhampered participation in a meaningful setting. Most people learn best by
being "with it," yet school makes them identify their personal, cognitive
growth with elaborate planning and manipulation.”

“School prepares people for the alienating institutionalization of life, by
teaching the necessity of being taught. Once this lesson is learned, people
loose their incentive to develop independently; they no longer find it
attractive to relate to each other, and the surprises that life offers when it
is not predetermined by institutional definition are closed.”

“In fact, healthy students often redouble their resistance to teaching as they
find themselves more comprehensively manipulated. This resistance is due not
to the authoritarian style of a public school or the seductive style of some
free schools, but to the fundamental approach common to all schools-the idea
that one person's judgment should determine what and when another person must
learn.”

“Once a man or woman has accepted the need for school, he or she is easy prey
for other institutions. Once young people have allowed their imaginations to
be formed by curricular instruction, they are conditioned to institutional
planning of every sort.”

------
WheelsAtLarge
What these "we don't need college" advocates fail to understand is that most
of the people that accomplish great things without college are extremely
motivated individuals that are already primed to do great things. Going to
college just gets in the way of what they want to accomplish.

I can think of at least 4 people that did not finish college yet they changed
the world, Bill Gates, Steve Jobs, Henry Ford and John D. Rockefeller. And if
I spend a bit more time I can think of many more. But what they have in common
is that they were very motivated to do what they did and were/are life long
learners.

You can't say that about most people. Most people will not force themselves to
learn new things outside a structured learning environment.

It's true that you can accomplish anything you want without a college degree
but it's a damaging fallacy that most people don't need a college degree.

